
Show HN: bindPDF.app - Combine multiple PDF files into a single file on macOS - vishaltelangre
https://github.com/vishaltelangre/bindPDF
======
acranox
You can do this with Preview.

~~~
itake
Yep! Here is the how-to guide for those curious:

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202945](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT202945)

------
maliker
I've always been partial to `gs -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -q -sDEVICE=pdfwrite
-sOutputFile=merged.pdf *.pdf`.

gs is installable via homebrew.

------
unqueued
If this interests you, I would suggest PDFsam.

It has a lot of actually really useful pdf slicing features, like alternate
merge (for merging both sides of scanned documents into one).

